# where to install 3 mode driver in p7 mag?



## waddup (Jan 23, 2010)

i have a 1 mode p7 mag (3D), and i just ordered a 3 mode driver from shining beam, 

where should i put the driver, behind the heatsink in front of the switch?

or elsewhere?:thinking:


----------

